# أيهم افضل دراسة إدارة السلامة أم السلامة والصحة المهنية



## majed149 (3 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

في البداية أحب أن أشكر القائمين على هذا الموقع وكل الأخوه الأعضاء على الجهود الأكثر من رائعة كما أتمنى أن أكون أحد الأعضاء الفاعلين . 

أخوكم / ماجد أحد المهتمين الجدد في هذا المجال حيث أنني أعمل فيه حديثاً ولما وصلت اليه من معلومات فهذا العلم جديد على الوطن العربي عموما كما انه لا يوجد جامعات يستطيع الشخص الحصول منها على بكالوريوس في اي من تخصصاته داخل الوطن العربي . 

أخوتي احببت ان استفسر منكم ما هو التخصص الافضل :
1- occupational safety and health
2-Safety Management
مع العلم انني متقدم لطلب ابتعاث وقد حصلت على عدد 9 جامعات في أمريكا في التخصص الأول و 5 جمعات في التخصص الثاني وحقيقة أنا عملي إداري لذا طلبت أن ادرس إدارة السلامة لكن ما اعلم ما الفرق بين الأثنين . 
آمل من الأخوه التوضيح .

هذا والشكر موصول للجميع 
تقبلوا مني فائق التحيه والتقدير

أخوكم / ماجد الحربي


----------



## sayed00 (3 مايو 2011)

اخى ماجد

ادارة السلامة هو علم ادارى يتعرض الى كيفية وضع نظم الادارة بداية من وضع سياسات الى تحقيق الاهداف و بينها اجراءات كثيرة منها الفنى و الادارى و منها التخصص الاول 

اما اسلامة و الصصحة المهنية هو علم فنى يتطرق لدراسة عناصر و بيئة العمل و العامل و كل المؤثرات فيها كثير منها امور فنية و تشريعية و تحتاج خلفية فنية هندسية علمية و قانونية


----------



## majed149 (3 مايو 2011)

اخوي sayed00
الله يعطيك العافية هذا هو المقصد انه اداري أشوف انه ممتاز في حال أني في نفس عملي وانه اقل تعقيد من السلامة والصحة المهنية في اعتقادي .
وشكراً علي الرد


----------



## sayed00 (3 مايو 2011)

بالتوفيق حبيبى

و كسبنا مدير جديد

شاركنا فى سلامتك سوف تجد ما يدعمك فى دراستك

تحياتى


----------



## mr.safety (4 مايو 2011)

ادارة السلامة اعم واشمل
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله​


----------



## majed149 (5 مايو 2011)

Mr. Safety 
شكراًً اخوي والله يجزاك خير *


----------



## essaa (17 مارس 2013)

موضووووع ممتاز نرجوا منكم ان تفيدوا شعب العراق الجريح المظلوم


----------

